# Accelerator cable/ linkage fabrication.



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Have done a conversion from FI to Weber carb on a 1985 Quantum w/ 1.8. Anyone have ideas as to what to use for a replacement accelerator cable/linkage? Cable or linkage must come around the carb to attach. It's not a straight line connection. Looks like I'll need a cable about two feet longer than the stock Quantum cable. Thanks in advance for your suggestions. David.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Accelerator cable/linkage fabrication...*

Another thought... Would it be possible to adapt an accelerator cable from an early bug to fit the Quantum? The carb end would not be a problem. How is the end of the early bug cable made, and could it be adapted to the Quantum pedal assembly? Anyone? With the early bug cable, length does not seem to be an issue, just attachment point at the pedal. Thanks, David.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Accelerator cable/linkage....*

Problem solved, cable fabricated. No need for anyone to think about this any further. Thanks, David.


----------

